# Deposit on new puppy.



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Have to wait 2 weeks to pick her up. Love to see what you guys thinks. Breeder is Von Grafenstein. Parents are Apachi von der Urbeck (mom) and will vom hutberg(dad). picks are on the their site. The pup we picked has white yarn.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Is she the puppy at the bottom of the page....first puppy on the right?....the long stock coat?
CUTE puppies!
Best wishes!


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Parents at bottom of page. First puppy on left. white yarn


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I can not post the site. It is driving me crazy. Hopefully yo guys can find it and give me some input.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

SO CUTE. Looks like you'll have your hands full  Do you plan on doing schH?


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a family pet.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

VonGrafensteinPuppiesForSale

Is it just the photo exposure, or does Apache almost look blue?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What an adorable little ball of fluff! :wub:

What are you going to name her?


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Emoore. I love to see what people think.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She does look blue there but must not be if V rated.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Names:My wife is thinking Justice( because of The Judge),Ava(not sure why), or Dolce.(means sweet in Italian)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The Judge said:


> Names:My wife is thinking Justice( because of The Judge),Ava(not sure why), or Dolce.(means sweet in Italian)


Oh Justice would be so cute


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Liesje said:


> She does look blue there but must not be if V rated.


I think it must be the pic. In person she looked black and tan. Lots of red
Will was just awesome.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry...I thought the puppy you are getting has a "yellowish" yarn around the neck...not white....thats why I thought that it might be the bottom long coat puppy. (I couldn't see a color on the long coat).
Best wishes again!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

The Judge said:


> Have to wait 2 weeks to pick her up. Love to see what you guys thinks. Breeder is Von Grafenstein. Parents are Apachi von der Urbeck (mom) and will vom hutberg(dad). picks are on the their site. The pup we picked has white yarn.


I've heard very good things about Sue, she was at a conformation show that i was at last summer in CT. My breeder is very good friends with her.
Best of luck with your new pup, very adorable


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

The Judge said:


> Have to wait 2 weeks to pick her up. Love to see what you guys thinks. Breeder is Von Grafenstein. Parents are Apachi von der Urbeck (mom) and will vom hutberg(dad). picks are on the their site. The pup we picked has white yarn.


I thought Will Vom hutberg sounded familiar, my breeder also had him sire a litter for one of her dams. Small world


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Cute but boy their site is not easy to navigate!


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks your right it is yellow not white.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

koda00 said:


> I thought Will Vom hutberg sounded familiar, my breeder also had him sire a litter for one of her dams. Small world


I have also seen Will on some Mass. breeders sites


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank goodness! I thought that I was starting to go "color blind!" LOL!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

What puppy faces. So serious. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

When we went she had 2 litters. All the pups looked great and very energetic. They were only six weeks old. I can not wait to bring her home.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh, what an adorable floofy little (for now) girl!

I like the name Eva


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Pardn my ignorance but why do those dogs all have such a "droopy" stance with the back all sloped like that ? Or are they just making then stand like that ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kidkhmer said:


> Pardn my ignorance but why do those dogs all have such a "droopy" stance with the back all sloped like that ? Or are they just making then stand like that ?


It's the stance GSD's have at dog shows and called a 'stack'. These are German showline dogs (right?) so also have a bit more arch in their back then those from 'working' lines.











'working' line topline...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute puppy!


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Adorable!! I can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

We brought her home last night.Things are going good I will take pics this weekend. Still no name. Maybe Xena


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy! Can't wait to see the puppy pics.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

What a cute puppy! I like the name Justice, it's the name of our youngest .


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats on bring home your new puppy !!!!!! I like the name Xena Best of luck with her and can not wait to see the pics


----------

